# Help Identifying Tortoise Please



## swesley2 (Aug 21, 2011)

I have been told that this is a "desert" tortoise (just picked her up today from friends moving). I assume it is a California Desert Tortoise, but it is 60 years old and has been in captivity almost the entire time and I am just not positive. Anyone who is more familiar with this - I appreciate the help. I am familiar with every type of common tortoise in today's trade, but rarely see these since they can't be sold and want to be positive! 13 inch female. Thanks!







Scott


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2011)

Hi Scott:

Welcome to the Tortoise Forum!! May we know where you are?

I have a hard time distinguishing the different races of Gopherus. I DO know that a female agassizii would NOT have a gular that big. Are you sure its female?


----------



## swesley2 (Aug 21, 2011)

Actually - not 100% positive. With most other tortoises it is much easier for me. This one has a very small tail and a flat plastron. However, it seems to have wider anal scutes. I would assume female due to its age, completely flat plastron and tail, but not 100%. Enigma.. LOL. Here is a pic of the underside. I am in California - however, this tortoise has been in captivity since juvenile. No idea of its prior history prior to about 30 years ago. Thanks again for any help!


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, I'm quite familiar with Gopherus agassizii and Gopherus berlandieri, and its not either of those, so maybe its a Gopher from Florida? Where's Danny when ya need 'im?


----------



## ascott (Aug 21, 2011)

Is his plastron concave at all ? May I see a pic of him from the side with a clear close up of his face/head....as well as a pic of him from the rear? He is gophers but I 
would like to see the pics I mentioned to give my opinion on which one


----------



## swesley2 (Aug 22, 2011)

It's plastron is perfectly flat. Extremely flat! Like I said - an odd one. Problem is - if it was raised from a baby - no idea what its diet was 60 years ago. Really hard to say if it looks like a typical "whatever" it actually is. I have seen several other species that were raised with improper lighting and diet, and really not look the same as others. It seems healthy as can be now - but doesn't really look like pics of florida gophers to me. I will post more pics if I get a chance in the next few days.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, it looks quite like the Gopherus agassizii, however, that gular is what's throwing me off. Even the male desert tortoise doesn't have a gular like that, and the females' are quite small. But, since it's in California, and the rest of it looks like a desert tortoise, lets go with that.


----------



## ascott (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey Yvonne, did you notice it appears to have a repair done on its shell? do you think possibly that gular has some damage also, but just a little weird/pointy shape ...but not a smooth pointy, kinda like it was chewed down a bit or filed?? 

I have my guy Herman, his gular is singular like that but just not "pointy"...all of my other guys have the gular the kind that is that dual rounded deal.....my guy Herman is my only one that is a little different overall shell shape (not too different but different the same and a bit "blacker" for lack of better exact descriptive word).

I will have to say that this is a ca desert tort also, but not sure if he perhaps is part of that newly id'd gopherus? Just thinking possible? 

I can't wait to see the additional profile pics and the rear end pics....I have been doing lots of comparison and trying to view as many pics as I can of the newly id'd gopherus....this is going to be fun....


----------



## ascott (Aug 23, 2011)

sorry to bug  but would REALLY LOVE to see pics of his profile and pic from the rear angle.....just begging is all ....LOL


----------

